# Top 2009 FA



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=13150


Quote:
*NBA PM: Is Lee The Top Free Agent?*

The 2009 NBA Free Agency period kicked off last night at midnight Eastern, and while there has been a lot of talk about Hedo Turkoglu, Andre Miller, and Jason Kidd, the best free agent on the market has been relegated to a footnote in the proceedings so far. This man was second in the NBA in rebounding last year and led the league in double-doubles (yes, even more than Dwight "Superman" Howard), yet even Utah's Paul Millsap has gotten more press thus far into the process.

We're talking, of course, about New York Knicks free agent forward David Lee.

This morning there were rumors that Lee was close to a deal with the Memphis Grizzlies, but a source close to Lee told HOOPSWORLD that rumor was far from true. The Grizzlies haven't put a number on the table yet, and the rumor that the Knicks were even in the right ball park with a four-year $34 million offer are completely off base. Not even the other number being tossed around - five years and $50 million - will get you into a serious discussion with David Lee. In fact, our source told us, Lee's camp is looking for five years and $60-$65 million before they're willing to have a serious discussion.

Honestly, when I was told that I said I felt Utah's Paul Millsap was probably as good as Lee, yet wouldn't command anything close to Lee's asking price. Believe it or not, however, the numbers suggest Lee is a much more productive player than Millsap. Despite coming off the bench for a significant part of the season, Millsap averaged just four minutes per game less than Lee. In 30 minutes per game, Millsap averaged 13.5 points, 8.6 rebounds, and 1.8 assists per game while shooting 53% from the field and 70% from the free throw line. In 34 minutes per game, Lee averaged 16.0 points, 11.7 rebounds and 2.1 assists while shooting 55% from the field and 76% from the line - and he did that one a team without a true floor general who knew how to feed his big men. Millsap was playing alongside one of the top point guards in the NBA in Deron Williams.

Paul Millsap's going to get a lot of love this summer, there's no question about that. He has the potential to be a solid starter and maybe even an All-Star somewhere down the line. David Lee, though, is one step above Millsap and is ready to help a playoff team immediately.

Don't be surprised if David Lee winds up being a difference-maker on a team next season . . .but that team is going to have to dig deeper into their pockets to make that difference happen. So far Lee's camp hasn't heard their magic number.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Quite possibly the worst article ever written.

He said that he thought Millsap was just as good as Lee, and then he looked at the very basic stats of mpg, ppg and rpg and decided otherwise. Ummm...buddy...Millsap was injured for the last 1/3 of the season and didn't play in D'Antoni's all-offensive system. Of course Lee's numbers are better.

And his last paragraph is just dumb. Paul Millsap might be a decent starter but David Lee will be a big-time difference maker? Gimme a break!

Somebody shoot this writer. Oh, and David Lee isn't getting anywhere CLOSE to what he wants.

Memphis just traded for Randolph, OKC wants Millsap and the only other teams with cap room (Toronto, Portland) don't want big men. Lee should just take the qualifying offer and try his luck next year when half the teams in the league will have cap room. The same probably goes for Nate Robinson.


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Quite possibly the worst article ever written.
> 
> He said that he thought Millsap was just as good as Lee, and then he looked at the very basic stats of mpg, ppg and rpg and decided otherwise. Ummm...buddy...Millsap was injured for the last 1/3 of the season and didn't play in D'Antoni's all-offensive system. Of course Lee's numbers are better.
> 
> ...



What if the Grizz stay in pursuit of Lee, and tell the Knicks if they match the offer on July 8th. they are not in it for a sign and trade? 

*Think twice on this one....*Zach & Lee mesh damn well, and much better having two 7 foot defensive centers (Galo & Thabeet) which only wants to score off of their offensive rebounds. 
PG-Conley assist will rise by 4 with the "pick n roles" to Zach and Lee. While Gay & Mayo controll what position in the postseason they take.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Absolute nonsense*

Lee is not going to Memphis. Galo is not their center....Gasol is. Lee and Randolph were the worst defensive pair I have ever seen together. Anybody watching last year could see that they did not do well together. Everybody seems to ignore the fact that our record got worse as the schedule got harder. Feel free to go back and check if you wish...its true. We won early against the creampuff portion of the schedule.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Absolute nonsense*



alphaorange said:


> Lee is not going to Memphis. Galo is not their center....Gasol is. Lee and Randolph were the worst defensive pair I have ever seen together. Anybody watching last year could see that they did not do well together. Everybody seems to ignore the fact that our record got worse as the schedule got harder. Feel free to go back and check if you wish...its true. We won early against the creampuff portion of the schedule.


they only played 11 games together .

of the 6 playoff teams they faced they won 2 and lost 4 its not like they only beat weak teams ...they beat utah and miami.

they were 4-1 vs non playoff teams 

at 6-5 they were ok with that pair and seeing as they played more playoff teams than non playoff teams its hard to see their schedule as "creampuff" .

the season got harder because they had to get more accomplished with less and eventually ran out of gas (duhon in particular)

as to the article ...it wasn't good milsap is better than lee because he plays defense.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Nice try, Grinch*

Miami had a losing record until December and Utah's record, while a winning one, was built on cheap wins to that point. The were playing crappy and they lost to numerous really bad teams the first month and only beat one good team. So yeah....they beat only weak teams when they played them early in the year. Perhaps creampuff was hyperbole. The fact is, that saying we were a significantly better team with Lee and Randolph is a straw argument, nothing to support it. As for Lee and Zach together defensively, there were plenty of opportunities to observe them together the previous year. Absolutely horrible defensive tandem, end of argument.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Nice try, Grinch*



alphaorange said:


> Miami had a losing record until December and Utah's record, while a winning one, was built on cheap wins to that point. The were playing crappy and they lost to numerous really bad teams the first month and only beat one good team. So yeah....they beat only weak teams when they played them early in the year. Perhaps creampuff was hyperbole. The fact is, that saying we were a significantly better team with Lee and Randolph is a straw argument, nothing to support it. As for Lee and Zach together defensively, there were plenty of opportunities to observe them together the previous year. Absolutely horrible defensive tandem, end of argument.


really end of argument ?

if maybe you spent as much time posting facts instead of badly thought out insinuations i would take your posts more seriously.

all i posted was that the knicks schedule was not a creampuff schedule and that the team was better before the trades that severely weakened the team in both dealing away randolph and crawford ...nothing really different than what i've posted on the subject since the trades were made last nov.

they were 6-5 at the time of the trade and finished 32-50...so simple math puts it at 6-5 before 26-45 afterwards.

the proof of burden on why the knicks were not better beforehand isn't on me it is on you because its rather easy to see they were better ...they were winning games...well at least more than they were losing for once.

so lets end this for once the jazz creampuff schedule before the knicks consisted of the clippers(twice) , trailblazers, nuggets and oklahoma city...of which the jazz are 5-0

i and most of the nba viewing public sees 2 good teams 2 bad teams ...Alpha sees cheap wins only.

if you want to get into a semantic argument over the heat and how good they really were be my guess , they were 0-0 when they faced the knicks after the knicks they were 0-1, at no point in the season were they more than 1 game under .500 when november ended they had a losing record they were 8-9...they then won 4 straight to start december...to lose 3 afterwards...thats how they were for the bulk of the season ...mediocre. win some, lose some .

outside of december they were really a .500 team

1-1 oct. (the knick game in question happened this month)
7-8 nov.
*9-4 dec.*
8-8 jan.
6-6 feb.
8-8 mar.
4-4 apr...to finish at 43-39.

so in the end if you want to disregard the knicks win vs. the heat on october 29th because they lost to the clippers of all teams in their final game of the next month by 1 point behind zach's 27 and 13, 31 days later...hey if that helps you make your argument of how good the knicks are without zach(and jamal)...well i guess that is the end of the it.

you win.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Damn right , I do*

You have no idea how to qualify numbers...none. If I need an actuatary, I'll call you. If I need an analyst, I'll call anyone but.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Damn right , I do*



alphaorange said:


> You have no idea how to qualify numbers...none. If I need an actuator, I'll call you. If I need an analyst, I'll call anyone but.


wow...i never have experienced someone so dense before ...enjoy denial i am sure its great this time of year.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Do you ever read your posts?*

You NEVER post an analysis, just argumentative drivel and hollow statistics. Like I said before, I have forgotten more than you will ever know. Whether you believe it or not makes no difference to me as I don't respect your basketball acumen. If you are so offended by my density, then don't reply. You will, though, because you can't help it. Stay close, Grinch. You may improve your knowledge by osmosis. Think knowledge instead of molecules.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Do you ever read your posts?*



alphaorange said:


> You NEVER post an analysis, just argumentative drivel and hollow statistics. Like I said before, I have forgotten more than you will ever know. Whether you believe it or not makes no difference to me as I don't respect your basketball acumen. If you are so offended by my density, then don't reply. You will, though, because you can't help it. Stay close, Grinch. You may improve your knowledge by osmosis. Think knowledge instead of molecules.


From the grinch's inbox , starring Alphaorange



> Merry Xmas, Grinch
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And may you have a very Happy New Year. Here's to friendly, intelligent discourse among friends....


well I guess all of us on this board can see you doing your part for a friendly, intelligent discourse ...huh?

as usual whenever someone disagrees with you, you make a fool of yourself...oh well.

its not like the readers on this board are reading your posts like this and think "he's so knowledgeable"

they think 

"there is no fool like and old fool"

mere folly.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Do you ever read your posts?*



Da Grinch said:


> From the grinch's inbox , starring Alphaorange
> 
> 
> 
> well I guess all of us on this board can see you doing your part...huh?


Jesus liebt die kleinen Kinder.
Alle Kinder der Welt.
Jesus liebt die kleinen Kinder.
Alle Jungen und Mädchen.

:devil2:


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Absolute nonsense*



alphaorange said:


> Lee is not going to Memphis. Galo is not their center....Gasol is. Lee and Randolph were the worst defensive pair I have ever seen together. Anybody watching last year could see that they did not do well together. Everybody seems to ignore the fact that our record got worse as the schedule got harder. Feel free to go back and check if you wish...its true. We won early against the creampuff portion of the schedule.


The name Gallo first came from Gasol....over half the teams in the league played like creampuff up untill February. How do you think Dantoni won 25 games without defense with a 6-man rotation???.


I thought 37 year old Grant Hill did'nt have a shot at playing again....but Dantoni is calling shots again.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Discourse?*

Right...we have one poster who does nothing but criticize coaching and management and never backs anything up with facts and that's ok. Then we have you. Everybody's white knight to the rescue. Trouble is, you never say anything either. I'd love to have intelligent discourse, but I'd also love to have people reply that have some reasoning behind what they post. That will never happen with you because you're a sniper. Maybe the others will kiss your butt, but I won't. You're a numbers man. You cite all the stats and have absolutely no idea that they can mean something other than face value. I find this to be the most remedial form of "analysis". I'm guessing that you have never been involved in the game on any kind of in-depth level and it shows. The other poster is your mirror image. No facts or invented facts. Anything that is against his beliefs is idiocy. The fact that you re-posted and did so saying nothing shows that I own you. You did exactly as I wanted you to....you couldn't help it. You'll be back.

Statistically speaking, put 100 people in a room and one person MIGHT be more intelligent than Alphaorange. That person is NOT you.


----------

